# workshop/ paint booth



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

was up everyone well its been more than a year since my landlord pumped the brakes on my driveway paint job cuz my tweaker ex neighbor snitched me out and they threatened to evict us if i continued.
so now im tried of rolling with a rainbow primered car and wanna satin black and lower it for now but need a spot to do body work and spray it down.
i heard something bout U-DO-IT in chula vista(broadway and just passing arizona st) but dont know if they are still open it was a lil small spot.
so im trying to see if there other places hell ill even rent someones garage if they let me
if anybody has info hit me up and maybe prices and if they provide a compressor
thanks again guys

trying do it up like this for now but a chrome trim and mine is a 4 door banana boat


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Fwd: $50 Paint Booth Rental X-Large - $50
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bfs/4329405163.html

There's cheaper ones out there. Check craigslist. The military bases rent booths for $125/Day if you know any soldiers.


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

thanks man ill keep looking cuz 50 a hr is a lil high ...maybe someone wanna make money off their space in their backyard or garage ..
if all else fails my homie knows a shop that'll charge me $50 a day its just hes 200 miles away


----------



## puffs (Jan 27, 2013)

619sandiegochargers said:


> thanks man ill keep looking cuz 50 a hr is a lil high ...maybe someone wanna make money off their space in their backyard or garage ..
> if all else fails my homie knows a shop that'll charge me $50 a day its just hes 200 miles away


 you do psint urself?


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

619sandiegochargers said:


> thanks man ill keep looking cuz 50 a hr is a lil high ...maybe someone wanna make money off their space in their backyard or garage ..
> if all else fails my homie knows a shop that'll charge me $50 a day its just hes 200 miles away


Yeah $50/hr is way too much. The shop I worked at charged $54/hr to do the work for you. If you find a cheaper one in San Diego post it on here, we have a few cars to spray too. .


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Duez said:


> Yeah $50/hr is way too much. The shop I worked at charged $54/hr to do the work for you. If you find a cheaper one in San Diego post it on here, we have a few cars to spray too. .


This^there's lots of guys who'd spray it for that or less seeing how it's just flat black.


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

*Finally!*



Duez said:


> Fwd: $50 Paint Booth Rental X-Large - $50
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bfs/4329405163.html
> 
> There's cheaper ones out there. Check craigslist. The military bases rent booths for $125/Day if you know any soldiers.


ive been houding for a work shop and finaloy found it on 960 broadway chula vista
U-Do-IT booth rental 
stop here before you call go somewhere quiet she a old asian lady and is a lil hard to understand her

she might try to hustle i got my rates as follows 

$65 paint booth rental 
$50 A day for manual bodywork to power tools +$20 for electricity
she gave me a firme price full month of bodywork privliges for $350

the # are 6193709779/# 6194760003
now we can paint our babies
made my appt suggest you do too


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

450 a month here in fl gets you 800 square feet in a workshop place.... so 350 is good


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

619sandiegochargers said:


> ive been houding for a work shop and finaloy found it on 960 broadway chula vista
> U-Do-IT booth rental
> stop here before you call go somewhere quiet she a old asian lady and is a lil hard to understand her
> 
> ...


Awesome find! Definetly gonna hit her up.


----------

